# Decent homeowner level saws?



## John Gold (May 23, 2014)

OK, don't run me off here. I know what people tend to think about the lower-end "homeowner" saws. But that's what I'm looking for, so maybe someone can offer some advice?

I currently have a 30-year-old 38cc Maccat which a buddy gave me. It needed a carb rebuild and has worked like a champ for several years. But the bar and chain are worn and it's become hard to start, so I figure it's time to replace it.

So - I'm looking for a decent, reasonably priced 16-18" bar saw that I'll use probably 6 times a year to drop small trees, trim limbs, clean up after storms, etc. We burn wood, but it comes cut and split, so I'm not out there running the saw for hours at a time.

I'm a tool guy and I know that you get what you pay for. But my needs are modest , so I don't need pro grade.

And no, I don't want to rent -- the extra cost aside, I'd like the convenience of having this tool close at hand.

With that all out on the table, any suggestions?


----------



## brant2000 (May 23, 2014)

I had an 18", 40ish CC craftsman (poulan) that I ran for years.  I thought it was a great little saw - lightweight and I really liked the tooless tensioner it had.  Picked it up at sears, as a demo or return for half price ($60).


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 23, 2014)

John Gold said:


> So - I'm looking for a decent, reasonably priced 16-18" bar saw that I'll use probably 6 times a year to drop small trees, trim limbs, clean up after storms, etc. We burn wood, but it comes cut and split, so I'm not out there running the saw for hours at a time.



A Wal Mart Poulan will do all that.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

echo cs400, runs a 16" with ease, available 18" bars, and comes with a 5yr homeowner warranty.

Read this thread....  https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/disappointed-with-my-stihl.127782/


----------



## Jon1270 (May 23, 2014)

Do you have a budget in mind? It doesn't take much of a saw to meet the needs you described, so it's probably going to hinge on how much you feel like spending.


----------



## zzr7ky (May 23, 2014)

Echo, but Bigg Red is also correct.


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2014)

It sounds like you need to stay away from the MS251 with its single bar nut.


----------



## dougand3 (May 23, 2014)

I agree with others - most any saw will fit your needs. I've had multiple 42cc and 38cc Poulans (1 branded as Craftsman) and are decent saws for low cost. This site sells refurbs at low cost. http://www.vminnovations.com/Browse...d-and-Garden/Power-Tools/Chainsaws/Index.html 
I would be ready to adjust the carb H-L mix screws. Either have the special tool or pull H-L screws and dremel a slot for a flat screwdriver.


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> It sounds like you need to stay away from the MS251 with its single bar nut.


I've never used an MS251, but my little Husq T435 has a single bar nut, and has been no problem at all.  It made me a little unhappy about the saw, at first, but it has never come loose.

For the uses described, I like a top-handle saw, but they're not the best choice if you only plan to have one saw.  You need a rear-handle saw.

I'll second any vote for Echo.  I've owned two, along with plenty of other Echo OPE, and I've not been dissatisfied with any of it.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never used an MS251, but my little Husq T435 has a single bar nut, and has been no problem at all.  It made me a little unhappy about the saw, at first, but it has never come loose.
> 
> For the uses described, I like a top-handle saw, but they're not the best choice if you only plan to have one saw.  You need a rear-handle saw.
> 
> I'll second any vote for Echo.  I've owned two, along with plenty of other Echo OPE, and I've not been dissatisfied with any of it.



I have 4 echo OPE products, my dad has 3 that are used commercially, and my grandpa has a few 20+ year old units.  His line trimmer just won't quit.


----------



## mstoelton (May 23, 2014)

Dolmar 421, Makita 6421 (used from Home Depot rental store, awesome saw - maybe more than you need) but that saw will spoil you for ~$275 can't go wrong.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

That is ALOT of saw there, good value but a monster.


----------



## mstoelton (May 23, 2014)

Yea, the Makita's from HD are beasties.  Price comparison to homeowner level saws there is no equal.  The Makita's rip.  As far as wood processing, they will far outperform any homeowner level saw and at a better price that most.

I just got a new Dolmar 351 going to use for limbing out trees.  The price was good at $280 but the jury is still out.  I have not used it enough to form an opinion.  I wanted a smaller saw for limbing and smaller work.  The 6421's are A lot of saw!


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

Based on the OP's started old saw the dolkita is way more than he needs regardless of price.


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2014)

Joful said:


> I've never used an MS251, but my little Husq T435 has a single bar nut,


There is a thread currently running that addresses the issue for the Stihl.  It appears that the single bar nut/bolt is imbedded into plastic.  This may not be a wide spread issue, but we do know of at least one failure in our little hearth group.
Stihl is trying to do right by the customer with a replacement 271.


----------



## John Gold (May 23, 2014)

Wow, great responses. Many thanks. 

My budget is as cheap as I can go and still get a decent product. 

What I don't want is a saw that's going to be a pain in the butt to start, or that has a lot of cheesy parts that are going to break easily, or that's going to require fiddling with the carb adjustments (I've never mastered that).

I've been leaning towards the Stihl 170 because the brand generally has a good rep and the price on this saw $180 is great. 
The thread here about the bar nut gave me pause, however. I like the echo, although they are more expensive. But maybe worth it. I'm leaning away from the Poulan, mostly because it seems much heavier than the others.


----------



## Ashful (May 23, 2014)

I feel dirty even suggesting it, but if you want one saw that will do everything, for occasional/homeowner use... you're not going to beat the Stihl 290.  Arguably one of the most popular and reliable saws ever made.

There... I typed it.  Now I have to go wash my hands.


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

John Gold said:


> Wow, great responses. Many thanks.
> 
> My budget is as cheap as I can go and still get a decent product.
> 
> ...


Your reasons here are exactly why I like my CS400.  starts easily fit the past 3 years and I haven't touched the carb, all seasons on the same settings.


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2014)

Joful said:


> I feel dirty even suggesting it, but if you want one saw that will do everything, for occasional/homeowner use... you're not going to beat the Stihl 290.  Arguably one of the most popular and reliable saws ever made.
> 
> There... I typed it.  Now I have to go wash my hands.



Saved for posterity.


----------



## Osagebndr (May 23, 2014)

Gotta agree with echo and the price ( maybe more of a saw than you want) for the 59.8 cc cs590 can't be beat. The ms290 is my personal favorite even over the ( dare I say it) 361


----------



## Jags (May 23, 2014)

Osagebndr said:


> The ms290 is my personal favorite even over the ( dare I say it) 361



Well...thats just wrong.


----------



## Osagebndr (May 23, 2014)

Yeah I know it I just haven't put the 361 thru enough torture yet


----------



## John Gold (May 23, 2014)

Question about bar length.... There's a smaller echo (CS-310) with a 14" bar. Cheaper and lighter than the CS-352 or CS-400. Again, given my plans for limited use, would that be big enough? Or am I going to be seriously limited by it's size?


----------



## bobdog2o02 (May 23, 2014)

My father in law has a cs-310.  It's a good saw but lends to be a bit anemic in anything over 12".....  The 400 is a great middle weight, not to heavy, maneuverable..... I have cut up to 28" with an 18" on the 400 and use it with a 16" now for limbing since I got the cs-670.


----------



## WriteNoob (May 23, 2014)

brant2000 said:


> I had an 18", 40ish CC craftsman (poulan) that I ran for years.  I thought it was a great little saw - lightweight and I really liked the tooless tensioner it had.  Picked it up at sears, as a demo or return for half price ($60).



X2. I ran a Craftsman/Poulan for over ten years, an I'm sure it would still run well, if I put some time and parts into it. For a few times a year, it would last quite some time, for you.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (May 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> It sounds like you need to stay away from the MS251 with its single bar nut.



And Jags wins the internet today


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> It sounds like you need to stay away from the MS251 with its single bar nut.



Yeah. Just having one nut would bother me too.


----------



## D8Chumley (May 24, 2014)

Since you mentioned the 170 I will throw my .02 I Love that little saw with a 14" bar. I grab it first most of the time and I have cut plenty of wood with it. That said, I hear a lot of people like the Echo for the prices and I have read they run good also


----------



## Seasoned Oak (May 24, 2014)

If you only use it once in awhile you may run into trouble with a gas powered saw. I use only electric saws.They start every time. I have 2. A 12" and an 18"  .I also have a gas powered poulan saw but it no longer runs from hardly ever using it.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 24, 2014)

Geeze.... For homeowner go an echo 18 in bar, anything bigger, go stihl, anything smaller, get some shears.......


----------



## BrotherBart (May 24, 2014)

I have a couple of 16" Husky 142's that handle what you are talking about with style and grace. Lil 40cc suckers are wood eaters par excellance. And I have run the crap out of them for six or seven years now.


----------



## mstoelton (May 27, 2014)

I was at TSC and they had their Jonsereds on sale.  Those are nice for the price.


----------



## MJFlores (May 27, 2014)

For what it's worth...for many years now I've done all my cutting with a Stihl 460 mag...plenty of power but it gets heavy.  I'm getting older and wanted a lighter saw for limbing canopies so I picked up a 180.  I've only had the 180 for a few months but I have to tell you...I love that little thing!  MY plan has been to drop the trees with the 460, then move in with my 180 and limb and then finish the main trunk with the bigger saw...well, after limbing I have a hard time putting the 180 down and just keep working down the trunk with the little guy.  I feel as though I might be over working the 180...but it's not straining so..  I think the typical "Homeowner" could get by very easily with just that little 180.  I'm very glad I bought it...as are my shoulders and back!


----------

